# Mullet run 2020



## iMacattack

Any reports?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Heard Sebastian has action but nothing else yet. Small pods. Still need the big storms to push em down.


----------



## CaptDavis1

Lots of bait from Ft. Pierce all the way to Seb. Ran it today. Big pods in Ft. Pierce. Small pods all the way up. River has lots.


----------



## iMacattack

Looking forward to seeing them down here in Ft Lauderdale


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

iMacattack said:


> Looking forward to seeing them down here in Ft Lauderdale


Yep. I’m out in LHP. But always love to fish it in Lauderdale.


----------



## Net 30

Who's Muller?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Net 30 said:


> Who's Muller?


We don’t always see eye to eye but thank you! I wanted to post that.


----------



## Zika

Net 30 said:


> Who's Muller?


Candidate for the Broward County School Board?


----------



## Net 30

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We don’t always see eye to eye but thank you! I wanted to post that.


 If I stay out of the Off Topic Forum, we actually agree on a lot! 😆


----------



## iMacattack

Net 30 said:


> Who's Muller?


this is what happens when I don’t wear my glasses and try to post from my bloody phone. Getting old sucks.


----------



## lemaymiami

Tell me about it....


----------



## BassFlats

They're here!


----------



## iMacattack

Hope this "cold front" starts the big push.


----------



## jasonrl23

The mullet run has hit the Lantana and Boynton area. Lots of them around the docks inside the inlet and at the waterfront bars


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> They're here!
> View attachment 156113


Hows the Snook bite? By buddys dock is right inside the inlet


----------



## BassFlats

I didn't fish the inlet, but the trash fish were biting. I may fish closer to the inlet this weekend. We are entered into a 2 day snook tourney.


----------



## Mako 181

What tournament?


----------



## BassFlats

WPB fishing club snook showdown


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> WPB fishing club snook showdown


A friend of mine is killing it off the downtown bridges. Most of them are over sized though


----------



## BassFlats

Yes, there was some big ones entered that were caught at the bridges.


----------

